# Brush comparison



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I got the new Chris Christensen gold series pin brush. Comparing it to my trusty #1 All Systems I'm #1 white pad 27 mm pin brush, the trusty old #1 wins. The CC brush is very well made and all, but, like my problem with their other brushes, does not have enough "give" and flexibility in the pins/pad. Its not a big deal if the dog isn't in coat, so, I would say it is a really nice brush and worth your money to use on a shorter coat you want a pin brush, especially a thicker or cottony coat. A longer cottony coat or double coat (like a Shih or Lhasa) would probably love this brush. For my single-coated more delicate Malt coat (even Mikey's soft coat), the #1 is much more gentle and does not pull out coat. JMO and each coat will vary.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just want to thank you in advance for any and all grooming advice you can share with us. Your baby is just beautiful and you obviously spend a big amount of time on grooming. Our breeder had suggested the #1 and I've been lazy about ordering one. I'm going to get off my butt and do it. Thanks again!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

good b/c i just placed an order today for a #1 all systems brush that u reccomended to me earlier







glad the test didnt make me regret my purchase!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 26 2004, 10:59 PM
> *I just want to thank you in advance for any and all grooming advice you can share with us.  Your baby is just beautiful and you obviously spend a big amount of time on grooming.  Our breeder had suggested the #1 and I've been lazy about ordering one.  I'm going to get off my butt and do it.  Thanks again!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25474*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, any chance you could share your grooming tutorial here?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad you posted this, I've been in a market for a new brush but with so many options out there I was totally lost. Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 27 2004, 08:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie, any chance you could share your grooming tutorial here?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25505
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sure...just give me a few days.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Dec 27 2004, 09:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...just give me a few days.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25651
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much... I think it will "wow" everyone!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for the honest comparision....and saving me some money (especially after all the $$$ you've "made" me spend over the years on grooming stuff!









Although, Lady has a thicker, more cottony coat so perhaps this brush would be better for her??????

I would be wonderful if you could share some of your tutorials with the SM group, although how I ended up spending so much money!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody tried CC's new butter combs yet?

I've been thinking of upgrading my greyhound comb since it's just a cheap pet store one I bought when I first got Lady. A#1 has a nice one that I have been eyeing. I want to get a good quality one since it is such an essential grooming item. I've also seen teflon coated ones, too.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess i have been doing this wrong.I always comb then brush,thought i was doing it the right way


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I brush first, then use a greyhound comb with the wider spaced teeth first, then finish with the fine half of the comb. That way, you make sure there are no tangles when you are finished.

See, JMM, how much we need your tutorials?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am currently using a cheapo from a pet store also, but i have an all systems brush and comb on their way. expected delivery is friday!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 29 2004, 10:30 AM
> *i am currently using a cheapo from a pet store also, but i have an all systems brush and comb on their way.  expected delivery is friday!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26014*


[/QUOTE]

Which brush and comb did you get? I love the A#1 All Systems products.

BTW, their slickers are great, too!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I haven't tried the CC combs...maybe next time I need one. I was unimpressed with the teflon and non-static combs. I still use a Greyhound Original LOL 

The nicest slicker is the CC slicker...espensive, but that is one brush that is definately worth it. 

Brush the coat in layers and use a conditioning spray to spritz before you brush (never brush a dry coat), then go over the coat with the metal comb to be sure you got everything. 

If your brush has any bent, sunk, missing, or broken pins get a new one! You will damage the coat using a worn out brush.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 29 2004, 11:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which brush and comb did you get? I love the A#1 All Systems products.

BTW, their slickers are great, too!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26027
[/B][/QUOTE]
i purchased the #1 All Systems Ultimate Metal Comb and the 27mm pin brush w/ the soft white pad. i hope parker doesnt hate me after this lol.

so what is the slicker brush used for?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, since I really didn't know any better, I have been using the petsmart el cheapo brush. I have been noticing that our puppy does lose some hair during brushing, and this may be why. Her hair is definitely getting longer, and I think she looks too cute to trim it. So we brush her twice a day, followed by a comb out with a very fine toothed comb. Now, my question is, where do you get this brush from? And how much should I expect to pay for it? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems.htm this is where i got mine....ive been using cheapo petsmart combs myself...never used a brush. so i dont know n e thing either.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

All the pet store brushes have balls on the end of the pins which snag the hair and make it break. The good brushes have to be ordered. 

I have the 27 mm #1 All Systems brush with the white (soft) pad. Here are some other places you can find it. (I like to combine orders to justify shipping so see if there is anything else you need from one of these).

http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/ProductDe...productID=62561

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N

http://www.brownkennelsupply.com/petp01.htm

The slickers are nice for feet, puppy cuts and also for working out mats. They have a triangular brush that's great for armpits and other hard to reach areas.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 29 2004, 09:53 AM
> *http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems.htm this is where i got mine....ive been using cheapo petsmart combs myself...never used a brush.  so i dont know n e thing either.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

okay I am interested in a slicker brush and a pin brush, which exact ones should I get. I want to purchase from #1 since their prices are more reasonable as well as I have heard that the cc are not worth it. it looks like #1 has a few different choices for slicker and pin, which are the best? Also, as far as shampoos go, I have TOO many now! And I couldnt tel you one that I just LOVE!

I have the cc day to day with ice on ice, tropiclean (not good), petsilk (just okay, I think I need to try another type, I got the oatmeal one), and my favorite for my yorkies so far is the vitone vitacoat, you cant find it here in the US (that I am aware of) but i got it from a yorkie friend and although it is expensive it has changed one of my little yorkies coats. Maya (my malt) seems to be soft with whatever I use, BUT the other day she came home from the groomer and I didnt want to stop touching her! I didnt know something could be that soft lol! Softest thing I ever felt!

I wanted to purchase coat handler and crown royal, but I heard of another one that was supposed to be really good and have heard great thigns about it, Bless the Beast @ http://www.blessthebeasts.net/btb_online.html

anyways sorry for blabbing! I need a few brushes lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

jmm recommended this 27mm one:http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems-pin-brush.htm so thatsthe one i bought..they also sell the pet silk products so i bought the rainforest set b/c it was a winter special.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think we agree that the A#1 brushes are the best for Maltese coats. This is the one you want, with the white pad. It has "give" to it so it won't break the hair.










You can get it from any of the links in my other post for about the same ($15 price).

I have a couple of the A#1 slickers:










I've never tried the Chris Christensen slicker JMM recommended.

JMM, we NEED your grooming tools pictorial!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Okay, now I feel stupid... but I'm going to ask anyway.... I was told by a lady who grooms dogs to always brush backward (in the opposite direction to how the hair lays) when using the slicker brush.... is that right?? I bought a slicker brush (along with a heap of other bits and pieces, including a comb with the rotating needles etc) for my baby as part of her Christmas gifts... but I haven't used it yet - just stuck to the pin brush and comb - because I didn't want to do the wrong thing and hurt her....









Thank you so much for all of this valuable information guys!!







I think I am going to put it in my budget to save up and buy some of these good quality brushes in the near future!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay, I posted the grooming tools over here in another thread on this board. 

If you want a #1 All System slicker, get the one with the smallest head (not the triangle). On a dog in a puppy trim, you can use the slicker on the body and legs. On a dog in coat, I use it on feet, arm pits, and if there are knots. Don't use a slicker on longer hair as it will break the hair. 

I have the Chris Christensen Mark III (I think) slicker with the small head. It was like $30 and is the softest slicker I have ever used. I think the #1 slicker works very well and should be perfect for most dogs. 

I would try the Crown Royal or Coat Handler. Some people don't like the scent of the CR, but you'll have to smell it to see what you think. With the Coat Handler, you may have to play with the dilution of the conditioner a bit to get what your dog needs. I don't like petsilk products myself. They never impressed me. I actually use Pantene as my mainstay and also Coat Handler.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 29 2004, 09:57 PM
> *I don't like petsilk products myself. They never impressed me. I actually use Pantene as my mainstay and also Coat Handler.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26192*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, I had my groomer use Pet Silk shampoo and conditioner and both my babies have a lot more tangles than usual.... so I'm thinking of trying something else. Do you use both Pantene shampoo and conditioner? Aren't there a lot of Pantene formulations? If so, which one do you recommend? Thanks!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well great! I just ordered a ton of Petsilk. And guess what I've been using on Sadie, on the recommendation of my breeder? You guessed it - Pantene! Well, I'll give Petsilk a try but can always return to Pantene. 

Anyway, thanks so much for taking the time to post.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker doesnt tangle...i use petsilk...so i dunno if thats all it is. i only have to brush him once-twice a months.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 29 2004, 10:33 PM
> *parker doesnt tangle...i use petsilk...so i dunno if thats all it is.  i only have to brush him once-twice a months.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26206*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley doesn't tangle with Petsilk either...but his hair is usually shorter. He also does not wear clothes much. I usually brush him a few times a week, although he is rarely if ever matted. If he matts, it is under his ears.

I wonder if the Petsilk difference is in different coat types and/or lengths.?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 29 2004, 08:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brinkley doesn't tangle with Petsilk either...but his hair is usually shorter. He also does not wear clothes much. I usually brush him a few times a week, although he is rarely if ever matted. If he matts, it is under his ears.

I wonder if the Petsilk difference is in different coat types and/or lengths.?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26215
[/B][/QUOTE]


I used the petsilk on my yorkie. I have been using the vitacoat (from england) on my small yorkie and Maya (my malt) and it has made them very very soft! I also use a product like liquid silk (actually its the product I use for my hair, its kerastase, but I only use a little as it is very expensive), biolage lean in conditioner, and teh cc ice on ice and then blow dry them. They are both VERY soft. I have hard to try coat handler but at the same time I have heard that it is just okay...and the crown royal I have heard "just ok" things about. I guess everyone's dogs coat is different and Im sure a lot has to do with the length. I like my malt short, my little yorkie long and my big yorkie medium/short







I havent decided what I am going to buy next but I definitely will stick with the vitacoat for haley (my yorkie)....I have about 8 bottles of shampoos that I tried once and wasnt impressed with, including the petsilk. My babies like to swim in the summer so I might try to oatmeal petsilk after they swim for their "dry" skin...other than that I will let you guys know if i discover anything lol...BUT I will be purchasing some brushes. My small yorkie sheds when you brush her (she doesnt shed like a labrador and it doesnt just come out but if you brush her) so I thought a slicker brugh would be good but her hair is medium/long length so Im not sure. Compared to the "show" yorkie though her hair isnt SO long!

If anyone is interested, here are some new pics from my crew









http://www.yorkiefun.com/mbbs2/photos/phot...umid=270&Page=3

http://www.yorkiefun.com/mbbs2/photos/phot...asp?albumid=288 
on the second page is Maya's before and after pics from her haircut! I love her hair short so much better!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a cute family!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have tried tons of different shampoos, but tried the Pantene a few years ago at Jackie's suggestion and love it! I use the moisturizing shampoo (green on bottle). It does a fabulous job of whitening and makes them smell outrageously good! I have the A#1 whitening shampoo which I use occasionally on Lady's beard, but that's about it.

I do love Pet Silk's Liquid Silk, though. It does a great job of smooting and adding shine to Lady's sort of cottony coat.

I think I am going to put it in my budget to save up and buy some of these good quality brushes in the near future!

That's what I did with my grooming supplies. I had a "wish list" and just plugged away at it. For awhile, I was placing a $50 Petedge order monthly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use either the moisturizing formula or smooth and sleek (either gold or green). I use the separate shampoo and conditioner. Rinse, rinse, rinse, and rinse if you use it. 

With the Pantene, the one thing I found it if I don't rotate something else in every 3-4 baths, my coats don't seem as nice. So, I do a coat handler bath once a month and use a clarifying shampoo once a month as well.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just got my all systems brush and comb in. the brush is great! it didnt pull out his hair like my other stuff was doing. the comb was far better than the combs i was using b/c it has longer pins that go through more layers of hair at one time. im very satisfied with my order. both products seem well made. parker didnt fuss at all with the brush, and only yiped when i hit a knot with the comb.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad you like the brush. That softness and give is why it is still my favorite!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 31 2004, 04:22 PM
> *i just got my all systems brush and comb in.  the brush is great!  it didnt pull out his hair like my other stuff was doing.  the comb was far better than the combs i was using b/c it has longer pins that go through more layers of hair at one time.  im very satisfied with my order.  both products seem well made.  parker didnt fuss at all with the brush, and only yiped when i hit a knot with the comb.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26638*


[/QUOTE]
Where did you buy from?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i bought them from mjm....same place i get my petsilk


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 26 2004, 10:39 PM
> *I got the new Chris Christensen gold series pin brush. Comparing it to my trusty #1 All Systems I'm #1 white pad 27 mm pin brush, the trusty old #1 wins. The CC brush is very well made and all, but, like my problem with their other brushes, does not have enough "give" and flexibility in the pins/pad. Its not a big deal if the dog isn't in coat, so, I would say it is a really nice brush and worth your money to use on a shorter coat you want a pin brush, especially a thicker or cottony coat. A longer cottony coat or double coat (like a Shih or Lhasa) would probably love this brush. For my single-coated more delicate Malt coat (even Mikey's soft coat), the #1 is much more gentle and does not pull out coat. JMO and each coat will vary.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25472*


[/QUOTE]

I got the new CC Gold series brush yesterday and I think I am going to like it on Lady's coat. Lady's coat is totally different than Jackie's Mikey, only about 5 inches long now, plus much more cottony, especially on her chest. Her body hair is pretty nice, but it definately isn't the flowing spun silk its supposed to be!

I have been using the A#1 All Systems brush on her. I actually have the smaller 7&1/2 inch "pocket" brush (which I thought was more Maltese sized), so this is a much bigger brush for me to get used to. As JMM says, the CC brush doesn't have the "give" the All Systems brush has. I can definately feel a slight "drag" when I brush her, but it didn't pull out any coat. In fact, after I got used to it (poor Lady got brushed twice yesterday!), it seems to go through her coat better and do a more thorough job, leaving less for me to do with the comb.

What I really love about this brush is the pins! I did the "pin test" with both brushes and the difference is amazing. The All Systems brush really does scratch by comparision. The CC brush is really gentle. Lady was much more relaxed while I brushed her and didn't flinch at all. With the All Systems brush, I have to be really careful not to get too close to her skin or brush too hard. She gives this brush 4 paws up!

I'll have to work with it a bit more, but so far my 2 cents is that I do prefer the "give" of the All Systems brush, but the gentleness of the CC pins are really fantastic. I'd have to say the perfect brush for me would be a combination of the two, the All Systems brush with CC's gold pins. I'm also not sure about this larger size yet. The pocket size seems better for a small dog like a Maltese even big 9 pound Lady. I can't imagine using such a big brush on a 5 pound Maltese.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL I only use the pocket size brushes when we're on the run or my one for the ring.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You guys are so lucky, we don't have these brushes here. I will have to save up for my order. Shiping to canada, cost the same or more then the product it self and then we have to wait weeks to get it.









But the brushes shound get... I'm sure I will be gettin one soon


----------

